# Why must neighbours park so close?



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

I was greeted by this first thing this morning. At least he didn't hit it. Its the same as car parks, why must people park next to me when the car parks empty?? I look after my car :detailer:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

polite note under the wiper to point out their apparent lack of common sense?..


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah sounds like a plan


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

they must be taking the **** surely.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

please remember this is a family forum when posting pictures guys, with regards to the language shown in particular.


thanks


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry Kev don't follow you?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I get this all time time from our Romainian friends


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Parking at my old London home was a nightmare, this helped reduce damage.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

S63 said:


> Parking at my old London home was a nightmare, this helped reduce damage.


Some would use that as buffer and leave two creases in the rear bumper :thumb: or steal the cones in some areas


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Some would use that as buffer and leave two creases in the rear bumper :thumb: or steal the cones in some areas


Fortunately they weren't used as a buffer, however they did go missing on a regular basis.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bradders said:


> Sorry Kev don't follow you?


language shown in a pic that has since been removed.
(thanks for removing that dave, funny but not really appropriate i'm afraid)


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

My mate and me were sat in his modified Mondeo ST220. Had just spent 13 hours on it. We decided to grab a burger and chill in the car park.

Cue some numpty parking next to us when the car park was empty. When said numpty and friends reappeared; they opened the passenger doors with a wide swing and hit my mates 220 with such force it rocked the car slightly. 

We get out as the bloke reverses back and stop him to let him know what he's done. He couldn't care less and actually looked shocked that we had the nerve to stop him!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

simple - slash his tyres! He'll get the message :thumb:








Or is this just evil? :devil:


----------



## blue-meany (Jul 9, 2013)

In many parts of France, it's commonplace and generally expected for people to nudge your car when parking in tight spaces. Hence the name bumper.


----------



## blue-meany (Jul 9, 2013)

Not that I agree with it!


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Perhaps they are making it harder to break in to the van by parking so close just thinking out if the box thumbs up


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Causing damage to someone's car is NOT called for. 

I don't care what the circumstances are, it's just not appropriate. 

Go and speak to the driver when they leave in the morning on your day off or something.... Is the car parking close - the van? 

Vans park close so that nobody can open the rear doors, and others park close to vans for this reason also


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

SuperClean said:


> In many parts of France, it's commonplace and generally expected for people to nudge your car when parking in tight spaces. Hence the name bumper.


Many years ago I went to Paris and witnessed a brand new Mercedes SL nudge its way into a space, I just stood their gobsmacked.

So glad not all countries are like that.



Bradders said:


> Its the same as car parks, why must people park next to me when the car parks empty?? I look after my car :detailer:


I just don't get this, normally 99% have an overwhelming need to get as close as humanly possible to the building they're going into. yet I could park in the middle of an empty field next door, come back and someone would park next to me 

I personally think it's the sheep mentality that people have. Its not until people see someone else doing something that they feel like they're missing out and have to join in.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I am getting a hire car in Paris later this year, might add some AG SRP to mu suitcase just in case


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

There's a chap that parks in our cul de sac, then visits someone on a different street and he parks in the most stupid places, like on a blind corner, or basically opposite someone else. The gap left can barely fit a car through. 

I reckon he's 'visiting' a 'friend' if you know what I mean, further round the estate.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Tricky Red said:


> There's a chap that parks in our cul de sac, then visits someone on a different street and he parks in the most stupid places, like on a blind corner, or basically opposite someone else. The gap left can barely fit a car through.
> 
> I reckon he's 'visiting' a 'friend' if you know what I mean, further round the estate.


Put a note on his car saying "I know what you're up to, park sensibly or your news will get out". Bet he doesn't come back:lol:


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Tricky Red said:


> There's a chap that parks in our cul de sac, then visits someone on a different street and he parks in the most stupid places, like on a blind corner, or basically opposite someone else. The gap left can barely fit a car through.
> 
> I reckon he's 'visiting' a 'friend' if you know what I mean, further round the estate.


Phone the council or Police & say the car is causing an obstruction & or in a dangerous position. If it is on the pavement that is obstructing a pram & shouldn't be parked near a junction either. I got a fine for that back in the 80's.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

I assume yours is the Fiesta? 

In which case, he isn't breaking any law at all and I can't see where the problem is. Like has already been suggested, likely doing it to prevent his van being broken into. 

Is someone parked behind you also?


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

TJenkos said:


> I assume yours is the Fiesta?
> 
> In which case, he isn't breaking any law at all and I can't see where the problem is. Like has already been suggested, likely doing it to prevent his van being broken into.
> 
> Is someone parked behind you also?


So using this logic, if the car behind also parked within a couple of inches, that's perfectly fine and dandy despite the fact that the Fiesta is not able to get out? There is no excuse for being a selfish idiot. People should have a bit of respect and common sense.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

TJenkos said:


> I assume yours is the Fiesta?
> 
> In which case, he isn't breaking any law at all and I can't see where the problem is. Like has already been suggested, likely doing it to prevent his van being broken into.
> 
> Is someone parked behind you also?


There was a car behind but she was leaving the same time as me and went first. Otherwise I wouldve been late for work. I know he's not breaking any laws but its just a case of common sense.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

It's extra security for the van. If he's a neighbour he probably just thought, that if it caused a problem to get out, you'd have spent 2 mins knocking on his door and asking him to budge forward for you.

No harm done and everyone is friends. Unless you don't get on, in which case he may well have been being awkward.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Ill park at the end of a row in an empty car park. And some **** will have parked next to me when I return to my car ... Usually a 4x4 or someone with a child seat in the back :-(


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Bulkhead said:


> So using this logic, if the car behind also parked within a couple of inches, that's perfectly fine and dandy despite the fact that the Fiesta is not able to get out? There is no excuse for being a selfish idiot. People should have a bit of respect and common sense.


respect and common sense:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Not much of that going about now!!


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Alex L said:


> Many years ago I went to Paris and witnessed a brand new Mercedes SL nudge its way into a space, I just stood their gobsmacked.
> 
> So glad not all countries are like that.
> 
> ...


I agree with this one, I park about 5 mins away from my work. No one has any reason to go anywhere near my car. Every week or so I get 1 person who chooeses the space next to me instead of one of 50 others available.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

The reason I think people park so close is they can't park. So they need a car to line themselves up with :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

that aint close!!!

This is close 


Needless to say a polite word with the offending owner works wonders i find, ie face to face or with a note.:thumb:

In this case the wife's car was blocked in and i said if she needed to get out in a emergency (i have family that are ill) she would have to track down the owners of the cars to get out causing a delay in care to them.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

You win!! Haha. Another layer of paint


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Bradders said:


> The reason I think people park so close is they can't park. So they need a car to line themselves up with :lol:


This^

When I lived at my flat some of the neighbours could not park at all. In the off street parking areas you could get 5 or 6 cars on some of them. If there is 1 car there you could guarantee this one guy would always park about a foot from it. If there were no cars he would park against the wall. This is the drives side as well near the car/wall and I always used to watch him trying to squeeze out of the door.

Another woman did it as well, parks a foot away from one car and leaves a 6 foot space the other side!! 

Thankfully I have a driveway to myself now


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

jamie s said:


> that aint close!!!
> 
> This is close
> 
> ...


Just taking it to extremes this, how about moving to Paris then you will get close parking:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

20vKarlos said:


> Causing damage to someone's car is NOT called for.
> 
> I don't care what the circumstances are, it's just not appropriate.


I would like to say i was just joking on matey... all in the name of fun!!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Sirmally2 said:


> I would like to say i was just joking on matey... all in the name of fun!!


That's cool bud, but there are people that do this.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Saamm93 said:


> I agree with this one, I park about 5 mins away from my work. No one has any reason to go anywhere near my car. Every week or so I get 1 person who chooeses the space next to me instead of one of 50 others available.


Yep Supermarket is the same for me the Tesco @ Blackpool will have more than 1000 spaces and someone regularly parks next to me, its a fare walk to shop too. I've been in the Isle of Man this week, seem a bit more considerate then again there's a lot less cars too. The hotel car park got busier with the TT being this week but everyone at the further end always had a space between them.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

simple solution.... :wave:


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

I had this problem when i lived at my mums. They ignored polity asking them to stop and polite notes. So one weekend when me and my brought were away i parked an inch from her rear and my brother parked an inch from the front. We were away for 3 days! Needless to say they were not impressed and they instantly stopped blocking me in!


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

I used to take this to work, shopping, etc...

Never had a problem IMO



Obviously, without the shovels and other "easily removable" equipment on it.

Took this shopping once to Bluewater, they were not impressed :devil:
(one on the right BTW, not the Ferret)


----------

